# OFK's 6 week pics,,,,,(heavy again!)



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok so here they are. It was hard to get some good shots because the jokers wont stay still so we went with some action shots!!

My daughter loves this pup, she picks her up everytime time































































































































*For a short guy this joker is fast!!!!*


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

man they are gettin fat very healthy looking pups!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

OH GOSH I LOVE THEM
sooooo cute and fat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

looking good andy.. best of luck to you with these little guys and gals


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG they are so darn cute. The black/white in picture is 8 is sooooo cute.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG! I can't decide which one is the cutest! PUPPY CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

man as soon as i find a dog im gettin another puppy, i cant take this anymore lol


great lookin dogs


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What a GREAT set of photos!!! :clap:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ack! So effing cute!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are way fat!! Lol they look like little rolly pollies! Look way cute


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Of course the pups are adorable...but Andy, youre daughter is BEAUTIFUL. You better watch her in like...10 years-ish. Lol.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh they are so cute n chubby! i bet its funny watching them run around and what not with those lil pot bellys! cant wait till mine gets home!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

tell your little girl she can't have my pup 

They're looking happy and fat... All that matters right now  

Good job and thanks for posting it for us!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG how freakin cute are they. I still like the one pup with the odd white strip down his nose, lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> The brindle male is the best looking one I sure wish mine looked that good!!


Thanks oz I new you thought so!!!! lol

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I really wish you'd put a care bear in my profile as my avatar pic... i really want to express my feelings that way O.Z.!!! and thanks for the compliment on my pup! i think yours is cuter, silly!!!


:goodpost:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

how did you know!!! I love me some care bears.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

LMAO @ the puppy running.

The little legs. :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

PBN said:


> LMAO @ the puppy running.
> 
> The little legs. :rofl:


More like stumps right now :flush:


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

there adorable upruns: up:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I love the black one with the white stripe. I like the look on his face.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks for sharing those pics. they are so cute! If i had the time I would want all of them...lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They are getting sooo big! What cuties!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Awsome lookin pups man, your daughter picked the best one. I really like the blue one though. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Cain714 said:


> Awsome lookin pups man, your daughter picked the best one. I really like the blue one though. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


thats Loca!!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

what you talkin about ?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Cain714 said:


> what you talkin about ?


that is his dog.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

her name is loca


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice looking puppies very flashy


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

O, ok. sorry didnt know, now i do.lol thanks guys.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

2 more weeks


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

one more week lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

oh yeah youre drivin there soon huh? pick up my pup and ill meet you in arkansas!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok i live in papsdhwcph Arkansas just meet me there lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> ok i live in papsdhwcph Arkansas just meet me there lol


yeah right!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

how about for a hundred bucks that will help me pay the way


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> how about for a hundred bucks that will help me pay the way


gzzz. im getting mine shipped cuz the drive there would cost way more then the cost to have him shipped which should be about $375...more then $375 for a 15 hour drive and hotel room. im sticking with having him shipped.

TAKE LOTS OF PICS FOR ME GUYS!!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

its a 10 hour drive for us but I have other business there aswell this just makes it more convieniant


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i would drive just for the experience, but that's just me


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> gzzz. im getting mine shipped cuz the drive there would cost way more then the cost to have him shipped which should be about $375...more then $375 for a 15 hour drive and hotel room. im sticking with having him shipped.
> 
> TAKE LOTS OF PICS FOR ME GUYS!!!!!


We definitely will take TONS of pictures! 
Roadtrips are one of my favorite things, I just wish I had a roadtrip worthy car....Sometimes my Jetta just doesn't cut it.

What state do you live in?


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

Your daughter is beautiful!! 

Thank you for the updates!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone!



> Of course the pups are adorable...but Andy, youre daughter is BEAUTIFUL. You better watch her in like...10 years-ish. Lol.


Oh I have already made up my mind Im going to jail over these girls!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

good, andy, you keep an eye on those girls  heehee!

and JAIME, i want a jetta SO BAD! i dunno what year yours is, but when chris and i were THINKING about getting a brand new car this year, i immediately went to the Volkswagen dealership and sat in a shiny new jetta. oh i loved it <3333333 but, i think if i want to keep doing what i'm doing, a jeep would probably be more practical for me... and i love me some jeeps as well


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

StaffyMama said:


> We definitely will take TONS of pictures!
> Roadtrips are one of my favorite things, I just wish I had a roadtrip worthy car....Sometimes my Jetta just doesn't cut it.
> 
> What state do you live in?


i live in connecticut.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good pics of the pups


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Good looking pups, keep up the good work man


----------

